# Tissot battery replacement / full service in the UK - recommendations?



## Nickleby (Mar 11, 2012)

From a newbie...

I need to get a battery replacement for my Tissot PRS200 (I presume - it's suddenly stopped and it's around 4yrs since the last battery change). It's 8yrs old and so now out of warranty. Can you recommend anywhere? - for battery replacement and/or full service, if the latter turns out to be necessary.

Last time I used my AD, but it left me with a bad taste in the mouth. The watch had started losing time, which I had assumed was due to needing a new battery. I sent it back to the AD, who sent it to the Tissot Uk service centre. They replaced the battery and sent it back to the AD. According to the AD, sometime between Tissot sending it back and him receiving it, the watch stopped working and "it needed to be sent back for a full service". (perhaps it required a full service in the first place, but the whole experience was unpleasant). Turned out that the screw for changing the time needed replacement. 

Tissot on their website recommend only using the Tissot Service Centre for new batteries and services. They're also expensive. My feeling is that but because the watch is out of warranty then I might as well use a competent but non-authorised watch repairer for services and battery replacement. What are the pros and cons of this? And will a watch repairer do things like recalibration etc.?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Nickleby said:


> From a newbie...
> 
> I need to get a battery replacement for my Tissot PRS200 (I presume - it's suddenly stopped and it's around 4yrs since the last battery change). It's 8yrs old and so now out of warranty. Can you recommend anywhere? - for battery replacement and/or full service, if the latter turns out to be necessary.
> 
> ...


I change the batteries myself on my quartz watches, as the prices charged to do this are ridiculous..........you can buy the correct branded battery from ebay for less than a quid, but it depends if you've got the tools (easily available) and the inclination to do it yourself??

What a watchmaker/proper service centre will be able to do is have it pressure tested to check it's still waterproof, if that's an issue to you?? It's not for me!!

If your not sure, then look for a local watchmaker (NOT High St jeweller) or you could try somewhere like this.....
Ryte Time Watch Repairs,watch repairs leicestershire,east midlands,leicester who I've heard very good things about from several friends who've used them!!


----------



## Nickleby (Mar 11, 2012)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> I change the batteries myself on my quartz watches, as the prices charged to do this are ridiculous..........you can buy the correct branded battery from ebay for less than a quid, but it depends if you've got the tools (easily available) and the inclination to do it yourself??
> 
> What a watchmaker/proper service centre will be able to do is have it pressure tested to check it's still waterproof, if that's an issue to you?? It's not for me!!
> 
> ...


Agree about the high prices. Although I think I'd prefer to let an expert change the batteries, rather than mess it up myself!

Is there anything the official service centres offer that a watchmaker can't? (apart from not invalidating warranties) eg. recalibration and pressure testing?

And how can you tell a good watchmaker from a not-so-good one? I'm guessing it's a bit like plumbers - without a personal recommendation there's no way to tell


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Nickleby said:


> Agree about the high prices. Although I think I'd prefer to let an expert change the batteries, rather than mess it up myself!
> 
> Is there anything the official service centres offer that a watchmaker can't? (apart from not invalidating warranties) eg. recalibration and pressure testing?
> 
> And how can you tell a good watchmaker from a not-so-good one? I'm guessing it's a bit like plumbers - without a personal recommendation there's no way to tell


No there really isn't a difference between an official service center versus a good watchmaker other than price.
A good watchmaker would likely charge you in the neighborhood of $20 for a battery change, one of the best ways is to ask:
Can you test for WR, and clean out an automatic movement with a ultrasonic? If they say yes, than your good. Those machines are NOT cheap.


----------



## CrystalBall (Nov 2, 2011)

Try an independent watchmaker who can do the work in-house. A jeweller will probably send it away somewhere else (e.g. a cheap kiosk) and charge you over the odds to boot. I use JH Oxtoby of Bradford and have found them to be excellent. Personally, I wouldn't take a watch which is out of warranty to an AD and would avoid national chains such as Ernest Jones.


----------



## Mike Newell (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi,
I am the manager of a jewellers that is a Tissot AD.
Have to tell you that, in my experience, the Swatch Group UK service centre is both expensive and long winded. We only use it when it is absolutely necessary.
For a battery (and reseal if necessary) use a well established independent jeweller - preferably one that has been recommended to you by someone you trust who has personal experience of using them.
If necessary, i can put you in touch with a watch repairer who i would trust with my life (have known him for over 25 years) - he has a fully equipped workshop with all the necessary tools and machines.
BUT....you should be able to find one near you with a little bit of research. 
Good luck with it.
Cheers,
Mike.


----------



## Sabs (May 10, 2016)

Hi Mike. Can you recommend somewhere I can get a battery replacement for my Tissot PR 50. Thanks so much


----------

